
NASA Unveils Plans for Electric-Powered Plane - todd8
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/18/science/nasa-electric-plane-x57.html
======
todd8
Even this advanced design only gets one hour of flight time with 800 pounds of
batteries. Yikes.

